# Beeyard Aerial View



## Bigfish (Apr 30, 2013)

Might be fun to see some beeyards from above.

Here is my little one from Goggle Maps. Six hives right in the center.


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Cool idea for a thread. I can't add mine yet because the last time google earth took a picture from space there was nothing but trees where my apiary is now.


----------

